# I keep losing GPS



## Ubercentralnj (Oct 2, 2015)

My GPS keeps dropping out (I'm assuming). The route I drive often is not recorded correctly so straight lines are drawn to fill in the gaps, reducing my miles and fares. When I tell Uber they calculate the very shortest route possible so either way I'm losing money. Can anyone recommend an informed fix?


----------



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

I've seen the same thing and reported it to Uber. They basically said there's nothing to worry about. I only see the straight line route it in their reports so it's a bug in their software. I should keep track of the actual mileage and compare it with the trip report mileage.


----------



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

Ubercentralnj said:


> My GPS keeps dropping out (I'm assuming). The route I drive often is not recorded correctly so straight lines are drawn to fill in the gaps, reducing my miles and fares. When I tell Uber they calculate the very shortest route possible so either way I'm losing money. Can anyone recommend an informed fix?


Do you happen to be running Android 5.1.1 ? It seems to cause GPS dropout issues for certain makes/models of phone, and upgrading to Android 6 does not seem to cure it. Makes using Google Maps a challenge.

While waiting for Google to acknowledge/fix the problem, the best work-around seems to be getting app "GPS Status & Toolbox" (free version) from Google Play. Before starting rideshare app, let it run on top until it has gotten a fix on a fair number of satellites, like maybe 5 minutes. This is a pretty serious battery drain, be plugged in if possible. Then when the rideshare app is started and the GPS app goes to the background, it stops using a lot of power, but the phone's GPS seems to work a lot better, at least for a few hours.

If this is not your problem, I'm sure it is for some people.

p.s. I ran into this using an LG G Stylo


----------



## FLGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

My tech problem is that the Uber app freezes up solid either a second after I get pinged or in mid trip. Google maps also seems to fight with the app. No idea if it's a phone problem (an HTC Incredible), Verizon or the app. Today, I lost at least 5 or 6 riders whose ride requests vanish once I get the app back up and running. I'd love to use my wifes phone (a Galaxy 6) for a day to see if a brand new phone would better than my 3 or 4 year old HTC.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

No issues here with my LG G Pad 8.3 Google play edition, which I use to run the Uber driver app, it's tethered to my Nexus 6.


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am using an HTC one M 9, with T-Mobile, and keep loosing gps and signal too, also a Samsung avant where google maps keep crashing.

I will try the avant on Cricket wireless and see how it goes.


----------

